# "¡Esto es así y punto!"



## Suazguanamisqua

Olá.
Estoy de nuevo aquí con otra pregunta: ¿Cómo se dice "¡...y punto!" para terminar una frase. Es una expresión que busca terminar una discusión sin dejar posibilidad de réplica. La usan mucho, por ejemplo, los papás cuando niegan los permisos a sus hijos.
Gracias.


----------



## Outsider

En Portugal se dice _e ponto final_ o _e acabou_.


----------



## Suazguanamisqua

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

E pegando a frase inicial: É assim e ponto final! 
Ou então: É porque é e ponto final.


----------



## Outsider

Ou ainda: 

criança: _Mas porquê? _
adulto: _Porque sim!_


----------



## Suazguanamisqua

Hehehe, já ficou claro, sobretudo para a criança.


----------



## Tomby

Olá Suazguanamisqua! 
Muitas vezes tenho ouvido que este tipo de frase os portugueses as acabam dizendo "bla, bla, ... *e pronto*!". Por exemplo, "...disse que não queria jantar sardinhas assadas e pronto!". 
Não sei se esta certo o não. 
TT.


----------



## Vanda

Certíssimo, TT. E pronto!


----------



## Outsider

"É assim, e pronto!" --> está tudo dito, não há mais discussão.​
No entanto, a expressão "e pronto" tem outros significados, por exemplo:

"Tiras a comida do frigorífico, aqueces no microondas, e pronto!" --> basta tirar a comida do frigorífico e aquecê-la no microondas. Neste caso, acho que se pode traduzir como _y ya está_.​


----------



## Suazguanamisqua

Muito obrigada.
Adoro wordreference!
Abs.


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Querida Suazguanamisqua

Esta expressão é usada no Português/Brasileiro, para deixar claro ao ouvinte que dada as circunstâncias :de uma conversa, de um fato, de uma discussão não existe a possibilidade de mudança. È uma forma imperativa de fazer o outro aceitar a situação/fato/circuntância ok.

Mas lembre-se com crianças  o melhor caminho é fundamentar a negativa.
Não é adequado educar apenas dizendo es así y pronto. 

Eu tenho um recurso que funciona com meu filho de 4 anos, quando ele requer alguma coisa que não e possível eu digo : tudo bem. Mas não pode.... e explico o porquê.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Un amigo de Rio una vez me hizo una traducción más o menos así: é assim e basta já... Y eso porque yo siempre hablo, bla bla bla, y esto es así y asao y ya. Aquí en Venezuela usamos mucho "y y"a para sustituir ese "y punto" de la frase. 



> "É assim, e pronto!" --> está tudo dito, não há mais discussão.


 
Out... Acá también tenemos algo igual, bueno, usted ya lo sabrá: Y fin de la discusión. 

Un abrazo a todos.

Estéf.


----------



## Suazguanamisqua

Orquídea Selvagem, era um exemplo só. A discussão aqui é sobre idiomas, você está errada de forum. Mas...obrigada pelo interesse, acho. 
Estefanía, gracias. Es verdad que en cada país hay expresiones diferentes. Gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## olivinha

Já sei que este thread já deu tudo o que tinha para dar, mas acrescento outra forma brasileira que eu acho muito gozada que é a _pt. saudações_. A expressão vem de uma típica maneira de terminar um telegrama (ponto. saudações), daí a relação.
_Não quero mais falar deste assunto e pt saudações._

O


----------



## Suazguanamisqua

Hehehe, está muito legal essa.
Obrigada Olivinha.


----------

